# Homemade wood splitters



## Hollyvood83 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Tiewire (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## James Sawyer (Feb 24, 2019)

The log splitter I built my dad 20 years ago, just rebuilt it last summer. Dads on his 4th motor. 48 tons, 2 stage pump. 36" stroke, moves the 36" in 10 secs.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 6, 2019)

The screw is 3” or 3.5” diameter. Geared 10-1 and it needs less or more power for tough wood like oak that’s stringy and curvey. It’s got 11 hp Honda engine. Runs on big roller bearings in a oil bath with tranny fluid.i bought the hardened tip on eBay. Said it was to a something kid splitter. It can do some woods at idle like alder or some cherry and maple, ive down 32” Fir on it but some thought oak that’s only 16” or less can stop it and it has no reverse lol. I need to build a jack shaft setup so it will spin at have the speed now


----------



## gunny100 (Apr 8, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> The screw is 3” or 3.5” diameter. Geared 10-1 and it needs less or more power for tough wood like oak that’s stringy and curvey. It’s got 11 hp Honda engine. Runs on big roller bearings in a oil bath with tranny fluid.i bought the hardened tip on eBay. Said it was to a something kid splitter. It can do some woods at idle like alder or some cherry and maple, ive down 32” Fir on it but some thought oak that’s only 16” or less can stop it and it has no reverse lol. I need to build a jack shaft setup so it will spin at have the speed now View attachment 728460
> View attachment 728461
> View attachment 728462
> View attachment 728464


s dangress as all hell KEEP the kids a way


----------



## Treefella1973 (Jul 7, 2019)

*Liggetty split,20horse key start Honda
engine,16gpm.pump,7second cycle time.cord an hour.*


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 30, 2019)

Motolife 313 I like it and don't see it to be any more dangrous than a hrydrlic wedge type.
I do wonder about the cooking spray? I use the stuff on the snow blower some times so guess it is to add slip to the non threaded part of the screw.

I own a Bark Buster screw type splitter with a 3 HP briggs.

 Al


----------



## Welderman85 (Jan 5, 2020)

Tiewire said:


> View attachment 716378


 The hoist is a great idea


----------



## Tiewire (Jan 5, 2020)

Welderman85 said:


> The hoist is a great idea



I hated sitting, bending over, or being on my knees when splitting big ones vertically so I put the boom on my splitter. It actually works quite well.


----------



## Welderman85 (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm trying decide if I want to buy a used one and modify it or built my own


----------



## Tiewire (Jan 5, 2020)

I built my own. Still not cheap even with a lot of scavenged parts, but it is the way I wanted it for the most part.


----------



## Welderman85 (Jan 5, 2020)

Tiewire said:


> I built my own. Still not cheap even with a lot of scavenged parts, but it is the way I wanted it for the most part.


I can get the steel for free but all the hydraulic parts are expensive. I.find used 27 ton ones from tsc or a different brand for 400 to 500


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 5, 2020)

4 cylinder Wisconsin with a garbage truck pump 8” cylinder Have never stopped it except once with a 6 way wedge I built for it


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 5, 2020)

Scrounged parts for a few years, GX390 22GPM 5X24 cyl 15 gallon 
Got bout $1100 Canadian into it.
Trailer ball is just sitting there,, I stuff it up inside my hitch when I lock it. 

.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 1, 2020)

Here’s my other home made splitter


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 1, 2020)

bigbadbob said:


> Scrounged parts for a few years, GX390 22GPM 5X24 cyl 15 gallon
> Got bout $1100 Canadian into it.
> Trailer ball is just sitting there,, I stuff it up inside my hitch when I lock it.
> View attachment 785876
> .


I can’t remember if mines 22 or 28 gallons. I run a 3.5” cylinder so it flies. I can run a 4 way on straight stuff up to 20” or so with no problem. I have it set up to put a 5” cylinder on it but haven’t felt the need to. If I get some real nasty stuff I use the splitter I posted before. That’s got a 8” cylinder on it 
when she stops something is in there that shouldn’t be.


----------

